# How long do cows milk?



## bubba1358 (May 14, 2013)

Hi all,
I currently do not have a cow, but I have about 2 acres unused and am considering it for next year. I have several milk questions though, pertaining to a 100% grass fed/hay overwintered cow:
Once they have a calf and start producing milk, how long can they be milked for?
Is milking really twice a day for 45 minutes?
How much milk volume is typically expected?
How much of the previous questions are breed-specific?

Thanks! Trying to make decision being as informed as possible.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 14, 2013)

All of your questions are breed specific! 
We had a jersey that we milked for 3 years after she had her calf, but all cows, as time goes, so does the milk slowly.
For how long it takes to milk twice a day, would depend on how much milk your cow had just then, and how good you are at milking!
I have gotten 3 gallons twice a day from a jersey that just calved, and 6 gallons twice a day from a Holstin that just calved! It depends on the breed.
Good luck!!!


----------



## bubba1358 (May 14, 2013)

BAH! Thought so. 

OK. Supposing I only want enough milk, cream, cheese, and butter for a family of 5, and would prefer to only milk once daily. We're NOT big milk drinkers (currently use a gallon a week total of whole milk). Mostly we use it in cooking and in coffee.  We do use a bit of cheese, mostly mozarella, cheddar, and pepper jack. I know nothing about what's needed in these cheeses.

Also - would prob. want to stud once yearly for a late fall meat calf. Would like milk to not end during pregnancy, if possible.

What would you recommend? Let the breed bidding begin!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 14, 2013)

The milk wouldn't end during pregnancy with regular milking. You would have to stop milking a month or so before the new calf is born each year, as the cow will beging filling up with colostrum for the new calf. 
In order to only milk once a day you would probably have to pen the calf up at night, milk in the morning and when done milking, let the calf out for the day(every day). Cows like things to be the same every day (routine).
Have fun with your breed choosing! You probably definatly don't want a Holstin or Holstin cross as they are the top end producers!


----------



## TexasJacobs (May 14, 2013)

We had been milking our Jersey cow once a day for almost a year now (just recently dried her up).  It took about 30 minutes each day to milk her and she gave around 2 gallons at each milking--sometimes a little less if she was in heat.  From 2 gallons we got around quart of cream to churn into butter.  I started milking after weaning her calf so I never had to separate them but this year the plan is to begin milking earlier and I will see if I need to separate the calf or not.  I have heard that Jerseys can give enough milk to feed their calf all day and have some left over for their peoples but this probably depends on the cow.  Also, our cow gave 2 gallons on a grass/hay diet only--no grain!


----------



## Animallovers1 (May 15, 2013)

Have you considered a couple of dairy goats if your only using 1 gallon per  week I  would suggest  getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs goats they are small but you would get a decent amount of Milk with extra to make cheeses and due to the height butter fat content you could even make butter.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 15, 2013)

Animallovers1 said:
			
		

> Have you considered a couple of dairy goats if your only using 1 gallon per  week I  would suggest  getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs goats they are small but you would get a decent amount of Milk with extra to make cheeses and due to the height butter fat content you could even make butter.


*

X2. At only 1 gallon a week (even plus other stuff) you will be swimming in milk soon. Think 4-8 gallons A DAY for a cow.

I would also consider dairy goats. The milk tastes just as good and they are easier to take care of, eat less, and the equipment for them are a lot cheaper.*


----------



## bubba1358 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for responses. I have considered goats, but that two acre plot is currently not fenced. It is much more realistic for me to run a very hot 2-wire fence to keep a cow in than try to contain a pair of goats. But, if  a strong enough case is made for them, I'm open to changing my mind. Is butter, cheese, buttermilk, and cream (for coffee  ) possible with goat's milk? We drink and cook with whole milk. I was thinking the leftover 'skimmed' milk from a cow would go into making treats for the other animals. Mixed with oats, etc. The cow is sort of a "one-stop shop" for those, as I understand it. Is a goat?

Thanks. Great discussion!


----------



## cjhubbs (May 16, 2013)

bubba1358 said:
			
		

> Thanks for responses. I have considered goats, but that two acre plot is currently not fenced. It is much more realistic for me to run a very hot 2-wire fence to keep a cow in than try to contain a pair of goats. But, if  a strong enough case is made for them, I'm open to changing my mind. Is butter, cheese, buttermilk, and cream (for coffee  ) possible with goat's milk? We drink and cook with whole milk. I was thinking the leftover 'skimmed' milk from a cow would go into making treats for the other animals. Mixed with oats, etc. The cow is sort of a "one-stop shop" for those, as I understand it. Is a goat?
> 
> Thanks. Great discussion!


I have had a pair of dairy goats for a couple years now and they have always been fenced in with some hotwire and a charger. The main difference I would think between a cow and a goat is that you would want a minimum of 3-4 strands of wire (higher is always better in this regard) instead of two. I personally haven't made butter, cheese or buttermilk from my goats milk but I now people whp have. The amount of "butter fat" in the milk itself is definitley somewhat breed specific as well as animal specific. I know that my friends who have nigerian dwarfs are able to cheeses and butter etc. with the milk but for their family of 6 kiddos  they never have enough milk. However Nigerian Dwarfs milking capacity is very broad within the breed itself and "some" have been known to milk up to 1/2 a gallon per day and they do have one of the highest butter fat content though as do Nubians.  The other major difference between cows milk and goats milk is that you will need to get a cream seperator if you want to easily get enough cream to bake or cook with.  You most definitley can feed the milk to other animals and mix it with grains and oats, I have done it before and just had to watch for it spoiling which wasn't a problem  because it was eaten rather quickly.


----------



## bubba1358 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, cjhubbs. Definitely food for thought (pun intended!).

Can anyone tell how long (minutes and times per day) it takes to milk your cows and/or goats? This is another deciding factor for me.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 17, 2013)

When I first started milking our goat and feed her and her companion it took me around a half hour twice a day. However now it typically takes me about 15-20 minutes to milk and feed the goats (two Saneens).


----------



## bubba1358 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank again everyone. After thinking it all over, and doing a bit more research based on your suggestions, I think I'm gonna go with a Jersey. The high butterfat contetn and generally low volume are the biggest draws. My wife doesn't really like goats, so there's that too. :|

We're also planning on a couple of pigs to handle the excess milk by-products that we are sure to encounter.

Again, thanks for the expert knowledge and suggestions!!


----------

